# Learn To Live



## raquelmonroe (May 18, 2010)

Has anyone signed up for this online program? Its cognitive behavioral therapy online and it goes for $100 dollars or so BUT with the coupon code "FREECBT" you can get the entire thing for free!

I think you can have teammates as well so we can encourage each other with our progress! Let me know if anyone is interested :]


----------



## Corduene (Nov 16, 2013)

Have you tried it out, have you gotten any positive out of it?


----------



## raquelmonroe (May 18, 2010)

Corduene said:


> Have you tried it out, have you gotten any positive out of it?


I actually just started it! It seems like it could be a really good program and with it being free for 90 days I feel like theres really nothing to lose


----------



## Corduene (Nov 16, 2013)

raquelmonroe said:


> I actually just started it! It seems like it could be a really good program and with it being free for 90 days I feel like theres really nothing to lose


Woow thanks for sharing it!! 
Nice that it's friday will also start the program today when I get back from school and I will write some feedback.

Hopzz itzz goodzz


----------

